# Florida/UGA avatar bet.......



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2012)

Are you gonna have one this year?


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 22, 2012)

Can we pull a Ginny and pretend it never happened if we lose?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2012)

Bet Brown and Ky Doggie are/will be down with it.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Bet Brown and Ky Doggie are/will be down with it.



I can't I'm bound by the avatar bet from the USC-UGA game until the nc. What about the Bama-lsu game you gonna do an avatar bet?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Can we pull a Ginny and pretend it never happened if we lose?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I can't I'm bound by the avatar bet from the USC-UGA game until the nc. What about the Bama-lsu game you gonna do an avatar bet?



I was gonna do one with a certain accountant type person....... If he will man up and respond.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I can't I'm bound by the avatar bet from the USC-UGA game until the nc. What about the Bama-lsu game you gonna do an avatar bet?



It's just the cockroaches, don't let little details get in the way.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Bet Brown and Ky Doggie are/will be down with it.



I will bet mine that they play it in Jacksonville.


----------



## country boy (Oct 22, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I can't I'm bound by the avatar bet from the USC-UGA game until the nc. What about the Bama-lsu game you gonna do an avatar bet?



I'm in, brownceluse you can change after the nc game and keep untill end of may or say until the beginning of nex season


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2012)

country boy said:


> I'm in, brownceluse you can change after the nc game and keep untill end of may or say until the beginning of nex season



You have the best avatar on woodys. Hope you dont have to take it down.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 22, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I can't I'm bound by the avatar bet from the USC-UGA game until the nc. What about the Bama-lsu game you gonna do an avatar bet?



I am sure you can get out of that now that USCe is no longer relevant if in fact they ever were. With talent "all over the field" they need to take a serious look at their coaching situation. Hate to see so much talent not being coached up. This is why these guys end up pumping gas.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 22, 2012)

*No thanks...*

This is a gimme for the gators and when the season begin, I just knew UGA would win 2 in a row in the series.  It aint happening and no way am I gonna put up a UF avatar.  Go Dawgs... I sure hope they make me eat my words.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2012)

country boy said:


> I'm in, brownceluse you can change after the nc game and keep untill end of may or say until the beginning of nex season



This sounds like a plan country boy. So if florida wins you Pick out an avatar for charlie to wear unti bama wins the bcs title. Brown can wear your choice of florida avatar from bcs tite game until june 1..if you loose brown/ky doggie pick out a avatar for you until bcs tite game. Sound right?:biggrin2


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2012)

So are you saying you are in too Buford?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2012)

Whoa, how did I get in this bet?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2012)

Well leave you out charlie.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 22, 2012)

*No thanks...*



Matthew6 said:


> So are you saying you are in too Buford?



  Count me out.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2012)

Buford_Dawg said:


> Count me out.



Done.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2012)

Tell you what, I will do it until Thanksgiving. Even this is against my better judgement.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 22, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Tell you what, I will do it until Thanksgiving. Even this is against my better judgement.



Yes..... I too will do it till Thanksgiving so I can switch over to a Gnat avatar if you can still find a Tech fan on this board since ....the Tennesseee team from the middle of the state came to Atlanta...... What was their name again?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2012)

Outstanding. We need more gators to step up.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2012)

Well make the cut off for this bet thanksgiving for all involved, unless prior committed like Brown.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 22, 2012)

Chadair has a side bet with Ol' Red.  Something about Red has to wear a pair of chadiar's jorts for a week when UGA loses.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Chadair has a side bet with Ol' Red.  Something about Red has to wear a pair of chadiar's jorts for a week when UGA loses.



Dont want no bet like that.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 22, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Chadair has a side bet with Ol' Red.  Something about Red has to wear a pair of chadiar's jorts for a week when UGA loses.



At least they'll be good and broken in.


----------



## chadair (Oct 22, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Outstanding. We need more gators to step up.


count me in!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2012)

chadair said:


> count me in!!


Done.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2012)

Why does it seem like Mathhew is bringing nothing but popcorn to this movie?


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Oct 22, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I can't I'm bound by the avatar bet from the USC-UGA game until the nc. What about the Bama-lsu game you gonna do an avatar bet?


 
I will offer my avatar for brown.  Mutts win I will find a dwag, jeanshorts win a gator.  Till Thanksgiving.  If all of you agree let me know.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 22, 2012)

Tru dat.....


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 22, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I will offer my avatar for brown.  Mutts win I will find a dwag, jeanshorts win a gator.  Till Thanksgiving.  If all of you agree let me know.


You really are a Crazy Jacket


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Why does it seem like Mathhew is bringing nothing but popcorn to this movie?



I am gonna step into this bet for a 1 week period, and I am gonna go with the dogs to win a nail biter. I have an upcoming bet the next week with Boudreaux. BTW, wonderful if our favorite tiger wants to get some of this action.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey country boy, how bout I just send you the bacon and keep my avatar.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2012)

Send me some and I'll delete this thread.   Is bacon extortion a crime ?


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 22, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> I am gonna step into this bet for a 1 week period, and I am gonna go with the dogs to win a nail biter. I have an upcoming bet the next week with Boudreaux. BTW, wonderful if our favorite tiger wants to get some of this action.



Rolllll.. Dawwwwgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## country boy (Oct 22, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Hey country boy, how bout I just send you the bacon and keep my avatar.



The bacon would be nice but I'm looking forward to seeing all the gator avatars.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Send me some and I'll delete this thread.   Is bacon extortion a crime ?



Yes but I won't "Squeal" on you.


----------



## chadair (Oct 22, 2012)

country boy said:


> The bacon would be nice but I'm looking forward to seeing all the gator avatars.


be careful country boy, this could be a trap game for the gators 
the dogs have nothing to lose and Florida has it all to gain


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2012)

country boy said:


> The bacon would be nice but I'm looking forward to seeing all the gator avatars.



Dang, you can't bribe anybody anymore. Guess I will have to throw some ham in too.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2012)

chadair said:


> be careful country boy, this could be a trap game for the gators
> the dogs have nothing to lose and Florida has it all to gain



Dont worry bro CMR still coaches the team.......


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 23, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Chadair has a side bet with Ol' Red.  Something about Red has to wear a pair of chadiar's jorts for a week when UGA loses.





chadair said:


> count me in!!



Told ya!

And chadair claims to go commando.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 23, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Told ya!
> 
> And chadair claims to go commando.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 23, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Told ya!
> 
> And chadair claims to go commando.



In jorts?  Gross!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 23, 2012)

We need more dogs and gators to get in on this deal. If you loose you wear the opposing team avatar until thanksgiving. (Unless prior committed).country boy gets to pick avatar for Uga to wear, and I nominate brown to choose one for the gators when they loose. Anyone can get in, just name your team and follow the simple rules. Maybe some bammers should get in (since we ain't loosing any this year). Also the Barners  are welcome too.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 23, 2012)

To - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - with it!  Sign me up.


----------



## country boy (Oct 23, 2012)

Mattew6 you jumping in with gators or dawgs


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm gonna go with the dawgs to win a close one as previously mentioned. I'm in for a week. I have an upcoming bet with Boodrawers from Lswho.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2012)

I like bacon and I like the Dawgs.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 23, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I like bacon and I like the Dawgs.




1 outta 2 ain't bad.  I like bacon!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> 1 outta 2 ain't bad.  I like bacon!



Yeah, but my Bacon never lets me down.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 24, 2012)

Anybody else want to get in on this deal?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2012)

With deals like this I would soon go broke.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 25, 2012)

Time to get in on this awesome deal. We need all the dogs to sign up for this one.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2012)

Most of them are not as dumb as I am.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 25, 2012)

You're an awesome dog Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2012)

This should ne interesting. Especially with my computer skills.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2012)

Boom!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2012)

I may need help choosing Avatars Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I may need help choosing Avatars Jeff.



You won Charlie. If you need me to send you some for them let me know!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 27, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You won Charlie. If you need me to send you some for them let me know!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2012)

I still like country boys Avatar. I almost hate to see it change. Almost


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2012)

Who do I owe one Matthew?


----------



## country boy (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm ready so lets have it


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2012)

country boy said:


> I'm ready so lets have it



You may get a mulligan.......


----------



## Buck (Oct 28, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You may get a mulligan.......



I agree.  His is just fine as it is..


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2012)

Matthew, sort this out for me. Who do I owe an Avatar to. What depends on who.


----------



## chadair (Oct 28, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Matthew, sort this out for me. Who do I owe an Avatar to. What depends on who.


unfortunately me, is one of the dummies


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2012)

Country boy and Chadair get your new avatars Until Turkey Day Charlie. However, after that country boy goes back to his hot Florida avatar which is totally awesome. Those two nice young Uga ladies is certainly a great choice IMHO.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2012)

If I had lost would I have had to post 2 Avatars.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> If I had lost would I have had to post 2 Avatars.



Yep.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2012)

With some help I should have some good ones by tomorrow.


----------



## chadair (Oct 28, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> With some help I should have some good ones by tomorrow.


we just need ONE!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2012)

chadair said:


> we just need ONE!!



Are you in on the bet?


----------



## chadair (Oct 28, 2012)

chadair said:


> unfortunately me, is one of the dummies





brownceluse said:


> Are you in on the bet?


^^^


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 28, 2012)

chadair said:


> ^^^



If Charlie needs, I can help..


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2012)

chadair said:


> ^^^


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> If Charlie needs, I can help..



Help him he's having puter issues.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 28, 2012)

You a good man Chad. Way to man up.  Wish there were some more gators like you!


----------



## chadair (Oct 28, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> If Charlie needs, I can help..


ain't no one rattled yer cage 


brownceluse said:


> Help him he's having puter issues.


please don't feed the peanut gallery!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 28, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Help him he's having puter issues.



Hmmm...wonder what he'd like...


----------



## chadair (Oct 28, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> You a good man Chad. Way to man up.  Wish there were some more gators like you!


thank u sir 
but unfortunately we r probably equal in number of tards as any other team


----------



## chadair (Oct 28, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Hmmm...wonder what he'd like...



go ADMINISTRATE!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 28, 2012)

chadair said:


> go ADMINISTRATE!!



Helpin' folks with 'puter trouble is part of the job.


----------



## chadair (Oct 28, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Helpin' folks with 'puter trouble is part of the job.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 28, 2012)

chadair said:


>



I'm sure Charlie would let you pick your own, so will I. As stated, you are one of the good one's.


----------



## chadair (Oct 28, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> I'm sure Charlie would let you pick your own, so will I. As stated, you are one of the good one's.


can i pick country boys???


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 28, 2012)

chadair said:


> can i pick country boys???



Sure. After this bet is over...


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2012)

chadair said:


> can i pick country boys???



Nope!


----------



## chadair (Oct 28, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Sure. After this bet is over...





brownceluse said:


> Nope!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2012)

chadair said:


>



Boom!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2012)

I know what I want but this new puter refuses to let me do anything. Unfortunately for you guys I am determined if old, and will figure it out. Hopefully before Thanksgiving and I dont need anymore smart lip. If I needed that I would call Malcom Mitchell.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2012)

Can I pick the one I want and have another member send it, or do I have to take a hammer to this new puter?


----------



## chadair (Oct 28, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Can I pick the one I want and have another member send it, or do I have to take a hammer to this new puter?


u just take yer time Charlie. 
hopefully u will have it figured out by thanksgivin


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Can I pick the one I want and have another member send it, or do I have to take a hammer to this new puter?



You can do whatever you dang well please. whatever makes the process faster would be best.....


----------



## country boy (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm happy to keep mine as long as possible


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2012)

Here it is.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2012)

I went easy on you guys


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2012)

Looks good Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for the help Jeff. You need to start a technical hot line for GON.


----------



## chadair (Oct 28, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Here it is.


u went waaaaaaayyyyy too easy 
I like it


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2012)

I figured you would, at least he has emotion. I wish it was catching.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I went easy on you guys



Yep. Keeping a Florida avatar is taking it easy for sure.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Yep. Keeping a Florida avatar is taking it easy for sure.



When I loose to you in Atlanta I want you to remember this.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2012)

The 15 yards they gave us, that made him mad, was worth it.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> The 15 yards they gave us, that made him mad, was worth it.



That and knowing he is 0-6 in Jacksonville makes it that much better. Boom is still good to UGA even coaching another team! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Oct 29, 2012)

Sorry I am late to the party.  Seeing as how nobody really acknowledged my offer (cough....brown) I don't feel my deal was accepted.  Since I am a good sport I will keep this avatar till Thanksgiving.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Sorry I am late to the party.  Seeing as how nobody really acknowledged my offer (cough....brown) I don't feel my deal was accepted.  Since I am a good sport I will keep this avatar till Thanksgiving.



Soory brother I missed it.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2012)

Time for country boy to show up.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Time for country boy to show up.



Aww just let him keep his......


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Aww just let him keep his bounce:



No, I have no heart. Plus Thanksgiving is not that far away. He probably has not looked, he doesn't know how easy I went on him.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 30, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Sorry I am late to the party.  Seeing as how nobody really acknowledged my offer (cough....brown) I don't feel my deal was accepted.  Since I am a good sport I will keep this avatar till Thanksgiving.



Nice KJ. Your a goodern !


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Oct 30, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Nice KJ. Your a goodern !



I am a man of my word.  I'd like to think we are not too different.  You guys just follow the dark side.  Are any of you losers going to be in Athens for cofh?  I would like to get into a drinking competition.... might help me forget the game.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 30, 2012)

We are not that different. We've all been there ..well everybody except the bammer boys... They have never had a losing season..  would really enjoy chokin a brew with ya but unles the tooth fairy brings me some tickets , money, and time off from work.... I'll be watching on TV. Slide up this way one weekend and we'll chase a deer or a turkey on the mountain.


----------

